# What job would your Fursona have?



## Rosie Paws (Oct 4, 2018)

*I thought it would be interesting to see what job your fursona would have if they had one.

 In real life I am a dog groomer so I think my fursona would be a hair stylist! *


----------



## Zekkarion (Oct 5, 2018)

As Cethocro is skilled in military subjects and religions, maybe a battle priest, or a chaplain (FOR THE EMPEROR OF MANKIND !) 
But it's fiction so... I think he will be a bodyguard owo


----------



## ThunderSnowolf (Oct 5, 2018)

He's a service dog.


----------



## FluffleHusky (Oct 6, 2018)

I like to see my sona as an extension of myself, so because I work on an IT help desk, so does Fluffle.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 6, 2018)

Nexus is a hired mercenary and an engineer.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 6, 2018)

I don’t know honestly, I could see him working in travel or national park/forestry service. I have joked that being a drivers safety teacher would be quite ironic though


----------



## idkthough120 (Oct 6, 2018)

It has no job..... maybe a professional worker


----------



## Simo (Oct 6, 2018)

Comedian, maybe?

But in the world of RP/stories, Simo runs the S. S. Skunk Soap, Scent and Apothecary Co., Ltd., makers of these and other fine products:

-The Simo S. Skunk line of Soaps, Shampoos and Conditioners, including his famous Sycamore-Cedar-Skunk soap, smells like a mossy forest after a rain, very pleasant, and enticing
-Various rather alluring 'Essences' 
-Ticklex™ Cream: When applied, makes anyone very, very ticklish
-Rump Relaxer™ Lotion and Cream. Makes any rump feel better, after a spanking
-Mischievol™ When added to a glass of watermelon juice or drink, makes any fur become very, _very_ mischievous. Use with caution.
-Muskazolam™ Makes anyfur not bothered by being sprayed, but, makes them gradually want to want to be
-Foxitol™ This was supposed to make foxes less mischievous, but hasn't even managed to have a placebo effect


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Oct 6, 2018)

No legitimate job. Black market dealer and a part-time thief.


----------



## Simo (Oct 6, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> I don’t know honestly, I could see him working in travel or national park/forestry service. I have joked that being a drivers safety teacher would be quite ironic though



Oh, Driver's Ed. teacher is ideal:

Tacoma: "OK, now slow down as we go into this curve"
Student Fox: "Like this?" (grins, and hits gas innocently)
Tacoma: "No, no! The other pedal, the brake!!"
Fox: (slams on breaks, causing the car to spin out in a 360) "There, all nice and stopped!"
Tacoma: "Yeah, but we're no longer on THE ROAD!"
Fox: "Oh, right!" (Slams gas pedal down, kicking up a barrage of gravel, and screeches back onto the winding mounting road, veering past an oncoming truck carrying a load of timber)
Tacoma: (faints)

Later:

Tacoma: "Where am I?"
Nurse: "Well, you fainted, and this kind fox who you were teaching to drive brought you here...looks like a case of nerves, but you'll be fine..."
Tacoma: "Yeah as soon as I go back to simply _crossing_ roads!" (takes up a career painting newer and better deer crossing signs)


----------



## Pogo (Oct 6, 2018)

Professional vagabond


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Oct 7, 2018)

Professional Pornstar


----------



## ash♤Feliz (Oct 7, 2018)

ash works part-time at the theater


----------



## alphienya (Oct 8, 2018)

I was thinking about simply making mine some kind of musician. Or something like an emotional support animal. Maybe both?


----------



## NRS174 (Oct 8, 2018)

Probably engineer, since I studied mechatronics and really love all things related to robotics


----------



## zenmaldita (Oct 8, 2018)

my sona doesnt work. money just continously appears outta nowhere :Y my ultimate dream

--nah jkjk, she's a fashion designer--


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Oct 8, 2018)

He'd like to work in some ridiculously expensive resort in the Caribbean where ridiculously rich people come to relax.


----------



## Aika the manokit (Oct 8, 2018)

Bounty hunting, it's a messy business but it keeps crime low and you safe


----------



## Ravofox (Oct 8, 2018)

Fashion designer!


----------



## Night.Claw (Oct 8, 2018)

Space Howler


----------



## Pinky (Oct 9, 2018)

I made her a cop because it felt like the obvious thing to do and because it would help me develop her more. Also I think she'd look cute in a police uniform.


----------



## Zezel (Oct 9, 2018)

Most likely something involving law or schooling


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 9, 2018)

Anything involving accounts and numbers.

Or if put into settings too old for those kinds of things, any sort of role requiring pattern recognition.  (Even a primitive society needs someone who can figure out the travel patterns of prey animals.)


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Oct 11, 2018)

Delivery boy since he can teleport


----------



## Ronnya (Oct 13, 2018)

They’d probably be a comic book artist (my fursona is based of me and that’s the job I want)


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Oct 14, 2018)

Chaosmasterdelta said:


> Delivery boy since he can teleport



*teleports behind customer*

"It's nothin' personal, kid, it's Papa John's."


----------



## JakeTheFoXx (Oct 15, 2018)

My fursona was built to be a representation of my current self, but as a foxxo. That being said, Jake's job would be my current career/passion which is an EMT


----------



## ComradeFlop (Oct 15, 2018)

I’m still fleshing mine out, but I like to picture her as some kind of saboteur, fighting for the people!


----------



## Beefchunk (Oct 17, 2018)

Does shamanism count as an occupation?


----------



## Zehlua (Oct 21, 2018)

Zehlua was originally going to be an awkward thief and mage, but somehow he became a confident, sparkling drag queen and a night club owner? I have lost control of his ambitions, tbh


----------



## dogryme6 (Oct 22, 2018)

I dunno, but Dogry gets himself into a lot of odd jobs and sometimes some trouble.
-Adventurer (The main thing he wants to be. Is that a career though? Maybe if you're rewarded often enough...)
-Goods Manager (Gotta make sure all the supplies and rations are good n safe, and then make sure they get to where they need to go!)
-Storm Trooper (Blow back behind the enemy lines and do some serious damage to the important stuff and dudes!) Otherwise could be described as Saboteur and Assassin.
-Assistant Baker (Mostly to his Girlfriend.)
-Bouncer (After all, when the bar n grill owner is a member of your adventuring team, it's not bad to help him back.)
-Treasure Hunter (The other girl of his team likes collecting shiny things, be it in the sea or in space. He follows suit because a pretty penny's always nice to have.)
That's just a small resume of what he does...


----------



## Simo (Oct 22, 2018)

Simo would be a fox-tamer! Or, at least he would try. Among the things listed, previously


----------



## rknight (Oct 22, 2018)

Raleigh would be a rally or autocross car driver or pro street racer


----------



## Ractah (Oct 24, 2018)

Momo owns a flowershop, he is living and working there :з


----------



## Guifrog (Oct 24, 2018)

Some kinda entertainer. People in his village are so dazzled with his finger magic, things like setting musical fireworks and doing self-made colorful, shiny concerts would guarantee him quite a prosperous future.


----------



## ExtinguishedHope (Oct 25, 2018)

My fursona, Echo, would totally work at a tattoo parlor or something of the sort. Especially considering I'm working on putting a portfolio together so I can apprentice, myself. X)


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Oct 25, 2018)

Ripping humans to shreds..
..Just ripping, not eating..I don't wanna Eat a filthy human, just hunt em..


..Okay, only hunt the bad ones - there..


----------



## Xitheon (Oct 26, 2018)

My gecko 'Sona is a classroom pet. :V

The class hamster died.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 26, 2018)

Probably working in a school or monastery of some kind.
Lots of religious and mythological background to this guy.


----------



## Simo (Oct 26, 2018)

I'm gonna say Lumberjack. Is in a wooded state, and lookit those arms, and shoulders!


----------



## PercyD (Oct 26, 2018)

>u>
They'd be a farm manager/ farm hand of a commune and feed everyone (cause thats the thing I want to do-)


----------



## PercyD (Oct 26, 2018)

Zehlua said:


> Zehlua was originally going to be an awkward thief and mage, but somehow he became a confident, sparkling drag queen and a night club owner? I have lost control of his ambitions, tbh


Sounds like one of those afternoon specials where everyone learns to be more confident of themselves. ouo


----------



## SoL-JoS (Oct 27, 2018)

Comedian, obviously.
Or court jester.


----------



## Rakiya (Oct 27, 2018)

An accountant... of the shady variety.
I've always been finicky with money,  and becoming an accountant was a serious consideration of mine when I finished my schooling. Statistics bore me though, and I'm more about personal gain than helping people with their finances.
So yeah, fictionally it'd be great. Realistically... well I'd be in prison xD
Most jobs tend to be like that. T_T


----------



## ShardOfSloth (Oct 27, 2018)

A game developer, or maybe a writer, I love the kind of jobs that require creativity


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 27, 2018)

Drake is a bit of a technician, mechanic and developer at his own lab/workshop with its somewhere around 20-25 employees. He's the CEO of NCPL Inc, the first company to ever make NCPL technology available for the more general public. 

NCPL = Nerve-Connected Prosthetic Limb. Just a more fancy word of saying advanced prosthetic limb.


----------



## Keefur (Oct 27, 2018)

Difficult to say.  If he is like me, he could be a dealer of antiques, a writer (on occasion), a printer, a comedian, or even a dog trainer.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 27, 2018)

After rethinking things, Firuthi doesn't deal in accounting matters unlike what I said before.

No, I realize he's more of a network administrator.  I'll leave the in-universe details of why for a proper story, but basically it's something I could have been had my first degree worked out.


----------



## Shannon Castro (Oct 27, 2018)

Well Nemesis, my wolf/dragon  is ex-military/mercenary. Fersoru, my sabertooth, has no job as of yet


----------



## Freddydanger (Oct 27, 2018)

My fursona would probably be some kind of baker, maybe art or social work on the side.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Oct 27, 2018)

He would probably work as a forest ranger/conservation officer taking care of the wildlife, educating visitors about the park's history and rules, etc.

But sometimes he would just wander off into the woods and spend some time alone enjoying the place and having a snack lol


----------



## Shoiyo (Oct 27, 2018)

He's kind of an authoritative jerk at times, but spacey too.

So, Space shuttle commander.


----------



## Polaris (Oct 28, 2018)

He's a corporate mercenary who specializes in frontal assaults on large scale conflicts on hostile worlds torn by war, or quelling rioting populace and bringing order on planets torn by anarchy and strife.


----------



## dogryme6 (Oct 28, 2018)

If you want a definitive answer from me, Baker. That's what Dogryme wants to be, just make lots of great food. He has plenty of resistance to the temptation of eating what he makes, so he doesn't snack on the job like his in-universe GF Runa does.


----------



## Dirtyrottenpunk (Nov 6, 2018)

Proabably a tattoo artist- I know I’ve seen that in here a few times but honestly if Rotten represents me, and I can be anything I want or would be that. I work sales though, heh, so don’t have the time to do that so I guess I’ll just dream.


----------



## Magic.knights (Nov 9, 2018)

I'm definitely still gonna be an engineer. I just love building things and watching them come to life.


----------



## Keefur (Nov 15, 2018)

After due consideration, my Sabertooth would be the lifeguard down at the tar pit.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Nov 15, 2018)

Sakara doesn't seem like the sort to work for an employer, too solitary. He'd probably end-up creating and running a family-owned shop in which he'd sell his own various crafts made from stone, bone, wood, and animal hide. Why those things? Well, Sakara will never lose his wild, primitive connections.


----------



## Unknownusa (Nov 24, 2018)

Selling corners and pocket corners. The context isn't important.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Nov 24, 2018)

My character would most likely either be hobbyist programmer making his own stuff...
But his main job would most likely being a Psychologist, purely on how hes able to understand and manipulate emotions...
And be able to talk to people deeply about stuff, and if you ever get upset you can pet him since hes half dog and half bear so you can also hug him, maximum care for whenever you get sad.


----------



## Nyro46 (Nov 24, 2018)

This will probably sound ridiculous, but because of the story my fursona is mainly in, they . . . well, work at a fast food restaurant. 

(It's based on events from my past, I definitely don't aspire to that job or anything. In the future they would have whatever job I plan on having, probably something to do with art/animation).


----------



## Rap Daniel (Nov 25, 2018)

Probably taking care of the carnivorous dinosaurs up close and personal at Jurassic World, frequently checking on Blue(guess why?)

Why? He's a carnivore, too, so he can relate to and understand them even better than Grady.


----------



## mariiiebun (Feb 7, 2019)

She is too dumb to have a job
But would probably be a vlogger or an instagram aesthetic selfie and food girl


----------



## Limedragon27 (Feb 10, 2019)

It depends on the setting really, in most settings my main character has some sort of military role, usually high ranking like field general or spec-ops captain. However for general modern nothing's ever been set in stone. Recently I came up with the idea of him being a musician and being the lead singer in some band with a few of my other characters.


----------



## skybel (Feb 12, 2019)

truck driver.


----------



## Tyno (Feb 12, 2019)

Dragon smuggler of course!


----------



## Dat Wolf (Feb 12, 2019)

cold-blooded assassin


----------



## Devo Waterfowl (Feb 15, 2019)

He works as a freelance worker but his main job is a alcohol salesman and cook in his own restaurant.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 16, 2019)

Hmm...i would think that Liseran would work in like an apothecary shop or something to do with medicine just because in real life i take a lot of meds, lol.


----------



## Angel of Mercy (Feb 16, 2019)

He would be a nurse because I'm a pre-nursing student and I have a great love of the field


----------



## Saurex (Feb 17, 2019)

Primary employment is a historian, though he is also a mechanic and an expert at restoration on vintage and antique machinery and other odds and ends


----------



## KitWulf (Feb 17, 2019)

Would depend on the world/time period really 
Current real time would be an artist of multiple mediums, mainly paint and metal


----------



## rabbitears (Feb 17, 2019)

Oh, this is a hard one!
Maybe a waitress or barista or other job where she'd be around people all day. Bonus if the uniform is cute.


----------



## Throwaway (Mar 3, 2019)

Sanitation work?


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Mar 3, 2019)

He'd definitely be an Explorer, he's already an adventurer, loves finding new things. So an Explorer sounds perfect for him.


----------



## ConorHyena (Mar 3, 2019)

He's a navy officer, currently off duty though for reasons.


----------

